# Vance Creek Railroad Bridge



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the view from the deck of the bridge. It is more than 400 feet to the creek bed down below. I have heard that there is an old steam engine in the bottom of the canyon but I have never seen it.











This is a view looking down the deck of the Vance Creek Railroad Bridge. It appears to be in good condition. The rails have never been removed.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Now the pictures are side by side.

I did not put them like that.

What is happening and how do i correct it?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you hit "return" between each photo, that should insert a bit of space between them. If they're inserted one right after another, then the computer takes them to be like letters or words. If all else fails, insert one photo, give it a caption line, then insert the next. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What is happening and how do i correct it?
I fixed the side-by-side issue John.  To do so, I went to edit your post - the images in the editor screen were one atop the other (because of the width limit of the editor screen) but there were no spaces or carriage returns between them. I put the cursor at the end of the first image and hit "Enter" twice. Each time, a "carriage return/line feed" character is inserted. The first makes the images one atop the other - the second adds a blank line between them. I can't say why this didn't work for you as it worked okay for me. 

When using either the "Insert Image" or "Image Gallery" buttons, the image will be inserted at the current location of the cursor. Wherever the cursor happens to be at the beginning, middle, or end of the text, that's where the image will end up.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

I am sure I did just what you mentioned.

When I get back from church this morning I will try to post a couple more pictures of this interesting bridge and see what happens.

Thanks Dwight for the advice.

John


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I had heard about this bridge from some friends but had never been able to find it. Once while driving through the Olympic National Forest I caught sight off the bridge high up on the mountain side but I could not figure out how to get there. When I went back, i could not even find the spot from which I saw the bridge through the trees. 

this year, I decided that I would finally locate the bridge so on Friday, my wife and I went hiking. i knew the general location of the bridge so we parked by an old abandoned logging road and started walking. After about a mile we came to a deep ravine that had eroded across the road. Carefully we climbed to the bottom and then back up the other side. I had been to this point previously but had turned back because of the difficulty in negotiating this deep ravine. 

When we finally got to the top of the berm on the other side, we were amazed to see the railroad bridge not more than 50 feet from where we stood. This end of the bridge has been dug out so it is very difficult to climb up on it. However, the other side has not been altered and you can walk directly out onto the bridge, but it is a bout a two mile hike to the other side through some difficult terrain.

We climbed up on the bridge which is listed as the tallest railroad bridge in the United states at nearly 400 feet high, although there is another railroad bridge about three miles away which has been converted to a truck bridge which is actually about 450 feet high.

There are no gaurd rails on the Vance Creek Bridge so walking on it can be quite dangerous. The rails are still intact and the bridge appears to be in fairly good contition.

(John I fixed the side by side and put them one above another, SteveC mod.)[/i]


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
Thanks for posting the pictures of that beautiful old bridge.
I'm suprised to see rail still on it, I would have thought Simpson would have 
taken up the rail when they shut the line from Shelton down a number of years ago.

Thanks for the great pictures.
Rick Marty


----------

